# How to become low inhib?



## fauxfox (Dec 5, 2019)

Title


----------



## Halotestin (Dec 5, 2019)

Xanax + Cocaine


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 5, 2019)

tren ace


----------



## I'mme (Dec 5, 2019)

Xanax + cocaine + T + Tren ace + modafinil + Cabergoline


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Dec 5, 2019)

+ rope


----------



## spark (Dec 5, 2019)

get good at martial arts, like really good


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Dec 5, 2019)

destroy your amygdala


----------



## prgfromnl (Dec 5, 2019)

it's called ecstasy


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Dec 5, 2019)

Drug abuse. 

Socialmaxxing if you don't want to destroy yourself in the process.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Dec 6, 2019)

Halotestin said:


> Xanax + Cocaine


Hey, what's that yu gi oh card from your avi. called?


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 6, 2019)

Be raised by a masculine man


----------



## Bluepill (Dec 7, 2019)

fauxfox said:


> Title


Stoic literature.


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2019)

jiso kjo kue lenovial


----------



## Deleted member 1431 (Dec 7, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Drug abuse.
> 
> Socialmaxxing if you don't want to destroy yourself in the process.


Fuck that's probably me tbh


----------



## pisslord (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Enlil (Dec 7, 2019)

jfl at all these faggots here recommending anon to take drugs...

he's a fucking high inhib, do you think he has the balls or the required social circle to get drugs? no retards. 

OP your last hope to low inhibition is to wagecuck in fast food places where you can see many people daily + you have to realise that it's really over and no hope, this will make you live life full potential + smoking is great to break ice when talk to fellow men. 

good luck.


----------

